# Vacuum/boost on Torque app



## bradwhite (Mar 27, 2007)

Vac reads around 24 on idle. After a spiritted run, the highest boost value reads 48! I know this is not normal...should be around 18 or 20. APR 93 chipped.
The car has nuts to spare, but could that be a valid reading? What could be causing this over-boost? What can I damage?


----------



## hermes350GT (Oct 18, 2013)

def not a valid reading. 48 psi would shred that car. I have the torque app as well. You need the adjust the settings to get the correct reading.


----------



## bradwhite (Mar 27, 2007)

What settings are adjustable? Torque app is just reading what the ECU tells it. Recent work included a new OEM downpipe. Is there something that
could have happened during that install? Didn't seem to have the power that it does now before the DP. Love the power, just don't want to break anything.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Torque doesn't read from the MAP sensor, since it's not a true MAP and can't read vacuum. Boost/vac readings are interpolated from MAF values, ie not accurate, but much closer than what you are seeing. The above poster is right, under the Vehicle Profile is a Boost Adjustment option, which let's you specify how boost is read in your ECU. For 1.8T's, this means subtracting atmospheric, ie 1 bar, ie 14.7 psi to get accurate readings. However, I'd say you have some other things set wrong (probably displacement) as well to get a boost reading of 48 psi.


----------



## bradwhite (Mar 27, 2007)

Thanks Guys. I will look into the settings and make changes to get a more accurate reading.:thumbup:


----------

